# need advice



## FOB442 (Aug 2, 2005)

Hey

Im looking into buying a 240SX, but I need advice on what year to look at. Any help would be awesome, im a nissan fan born and raised, but I my Maxima died on me...

Email - [email protected]

-Mikey


----------



## chrislis (Jun 27, 2005)

depends on your style and what you like. there are so many different 240's out there, if you go s13 you have between fastbacks and coupes to look at. if you go s14 you have between zenki and kouki. i myself personally like the kouki the most. (97-98 240sx)

1989-1994 = s13 = fastback vs. coupe
1995-1996 = s14 = zenki
1997-1998 = s14 = kouki

check out www.cardomain.com and look at the different years.


----------



## zellx2004 (Sep 30, 2004)

I'm personally a big fan of the s13 coupe. I do love the kouki s14 body style too.


----------



## Joel (Jun 11, 2003)

Yeah get a coupe and stuff it full of suspension mods. It will never be a lotus but youll have fun!

Rust is probably the biggest isuue when buying. That and chassis damage


----------



## '91 240sx (Feb 17, 2003)

get whatever year you think looks the best, won't really go wrong


----------



## bakimono (Aug 10, 2005)

ive got a 1991 coupe and i absoloutely love the friggin thing


----------

